# Whats my Dogs Bloodline



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

I kno he has a good pedigree....

But you know how poeple say "oh well hes 75% edge and 25% gotti"???

what is my dog?

here is his pedigree

top

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289186] :: (AKC) SUE'S BLUE BEEMER

bottom

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [278186] :: SOUTHERN PRIDES LILL DOT

tell me what yall think?... lemme kno if you need anymore info


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look like Amstaffs from the ruffian/York line. I don't see any gotti or razor's edge anywhere. Those 2 dogs are AST's I am positive of that this first one is even AKC registered. They look like AST show dogs to me.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AmStaff lines. Though there are a lot missing from the bottom I would agree with Ruffian.

If the dog is blue that could be why you are getting Gotti/RE comments.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

No I was using the Edge and Gotti as a Example...

So0o you would say Ruffian, and York...what percents?

I seen ALOT of ruffian...so0o like 75% ruffian, and 25 % york?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't see any York.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Sadie, both dogs are from AST show lines.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw one AST on there from the york line which is also an AST line depending on the type of breeding. I don't know the exact percentages. What I can tell you is those are AST show dogs they are NOT by any means american bullies and I see No bully bloodlines in those pedigree's. Just AKC/UKC show lines. The second dog is a UKC registered dog first dog is an AKC registered AST.

Just glancing again it looks as though both dogs are heavily bred off the the ruffian line which is an american staffordshire terrier show line.

That would make your dog an amstaff


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont think you can throw percents out like that. Especially seeing alot of scatterbreeding. Nothing wrong with that as my dog is scatterbred.

but id prob. call him a scatterbred AST. I also didnt analy go thru the ped, just glanced. So i could be wrong


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

yea I kno he is amstaff...he registered as amstaff

so0o bloodline is basically Ruffian


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^no. I wouldnt say that. There is def a bunch more than ruffian, ruffian is also further back.

I say no because there is No ruffian in the first 4 gens of the ped.

Im not sure what stock the storytime dogs are from, but they seem to have alot of there own blood in there peds. I just looked at there site and there dogs peds, and didnt find much if any ruffian in the first 4-6 gen of ped.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm...so0o if I call AKC will they kno My dogs bloodline?


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

maybe its storytime bloodline?...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

In order to figure out your dogs bloodline you would have to go through each and every dog in the pedigree. And also cross those dogs back as well. A lot of those dogs are registered with breeder names not bloodlines. That is why you have to click on each and every dog to go back on them to get an idea of where those dogs stem from. I saw a lot of ruffian. I can't give you a percentage because number one there is a lot of unknown history on some of the dogs in the pedigree's so it would really not be accurate. Some dogs if you have full pedigree info on them you can break it down in percentages. I am by no means a pedigree expert. But I know how to get around in one. And I can look at the dogs and there pedigree's and am confident they are bred from AKC/UKC show lines mixed in you will see some york and ruffian.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want to get more info on american staffs and the different show lines out there. Here is an amstaff forum maybe they can give you more info on some of those show lines listed in those dogs peds.

http://www.amstafftalk.com/


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just curious I noticed your screen name are you a kennel planning a breeding? Is that why you are trying to get info on your dogs bloodline? I assumed if you were a kennel you would know more about the dogs on your yard. Anyway Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, I also see a lot of what is in their are AKC show dogs

Is your dog AKC UKC registered?

I hope this helps a little ...

Storytime is a kennel in VA not a Bloodline as far as I know.

I see TONS of Ruffian a little bit of other stuff like Woods in there and farther back some X-PERT Line. 

To elaborate on what sadieblues said a little more...For example:
just because in the front dog's registered name it doesn't say Ruffian it doesn't mean it isn't part of the bloodline...The owners name the dog's a lot of times after their own kennel that doesn't change what is behind them. Not all kennels require their name or Kennel name stay on the pup's reg name. 

For example the one York dog you saw in the ped was not bred by Ginny but by Marsha at Woods Kennel and also had a ton of Ruffian behind him. 

I agree you may want to check on the AmStaff forums for more info on the bloodline and the dogs themselves. 

Of course we would love to have you stick around here too. Oh and post a lot of picts please 

You may want to contact Benmar kennels to help you fill in some of the blanks on the bottom half and or order the ped from the org


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Yes, I also see a lot of what is in their are AKC show dogs
> 
> Is your dog AKC UKC registered?
> 
> ...


Thanks Patch for the back up if anyone knows anything you want to listen to this woman! She def knows her stuff. I can dib and dab but from what I saw first hand the dogs were heavy on the ruffian side. :goodpost: Patch-O-Pits as always


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow big response...

I kno about Storytime kennels

All AKC show dogs...I kno

Dog is currently AKC and ADBA...about to be UKC

he is about 20'' tall and about 90-95 lbs.

Built just like his grandfather HONKY TONK BLUES

Very Big. But VERY correct

Storytime produced a TON of Champions...AWSOME Kennel

Will post pix when I get some more...I got a couple

Pix Do not do him Justice










I dont kno why but in this picture he looks brown...but he is Blue with a lil bit of brindle










and this is the Number 1 male he Produced with a Razors edge Female

she was more on the correct side and weighted about 65 lbs.


















Lemme kno whatchall think....thanx for the space


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

are the pix showin up?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

kidderkennels said:


> Storytime produced a TON of Champions...AWSOME Kennel
> 
> Lemme kno whatchall think....thanx for the space


You have a cute looking little pup but lets be honest, Storytime Kennels aka Ruth Teeter just produces a TON of Dog.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its hard to nail down a bloodline on your dog for two reasons, one its not real tight and two there is alot of information missing. As was stated earlier, just because you dont see ruffian in the names if the breeders put their name on it but did not alter breeding practices the dog would still be ruffian bred, just with a different name. Also, your topside dog is better bred IMO as far as line bred goes, you see more dogs repeated in the pedigree whereas the bottom side is all over. It would be hard to trace without all the info but if I was to say, I would say it like this. Your dog comes from ruffian lines but is not a true ruffian dog at this point. It looks like a nice pup.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He probably looks brown because he is more on the seal side than blue.
And I am a little confused is that YOUR pup or just a picture of a pup he produced?


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

The Adult Dog is ours...The pup is from a litter he just had...he was ours but we sold him to the Local Police Dept. they are retiring thier German Sheperd and using the pup as a police dog

I still have 3 Female pups from that same litter


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

He is Definatly Blue...Not seal...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kidderkennels said:


> The Adult Dog is ours...The pup is from a litter he just had...he was ours but we sold him to the Local Police Dept. they are retiring thier German Sheperd and using the pup as a police dog
> 
> I still have 3 Female pups from that same litter


yay another pittie baby to be in law enforcement... kenya is on her way as well. she should be done with trianing next year


----------

